

Aaron Swartz on "living in the world" [video] - proksoup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUt5gjqNI1w&feature=youtu.be&t=1m51s

======
proksoup
My best attempt attempt a partial transcription of the linked starting point
follows:

I feel very strongly it's not enough to just live in the world as it is, to
just take what your given and ya'know follow the things that adults told you
to do and that your parents told you to do and that society tells you to do. I
think you should always be questioning. I take this very scientific attitude,
that everything you've learned is just provisional. That it's always open to
recantation or refutation or questioning. I think the same applies to society.
And I felt growing up, ya'know I slowly had this process of realizing that all
the things around me that people had told me were just the natural way things
were, the way things always would be. They weren't natural at all. They were
things that could be changed, and more importantly they were things that were
wrong and should change. And once I realized that there was really kinda no
going back. I couldn't fool myself into saying "Oh I'm just gonna go work for
a business" and ignore all that. Once I realized that there were real serious
problems, fundamental problems, that I could do something to address. I didn't
see a way to forget that. I didn't see a way not to.

